# Интернет > Графика >  Paint

## ZeroCool

Кто сможет нарисовать машину на PAinte лутше меня, также отредоктировать на Фотошопе фотку или что то иное лутше меня... Сделаю любое фото лучше всех... Пишите Zerocool.90@mail.ru

----------


## Troffi

Ну чтоб слова пустыми не были, ты нам предоставь свои творенья, на общий суд.

----------


## Varg

Помогите!!! Устанавливаю себе Corel X3 и вот какая проблема - кряк на него есть, все делаю по его инструкциям, код активации сгенерил, но эта зараза требует какой-то ключ, про который ничего нигде не написано, а без ключа он нехочет регистрироваться. Как обойти этот ключ?

----------


## Shogo

> Кто сможет нарисовать машину на PAinte лутше меня, также отредоктировать на Фотошопе фотку или что то иное лутше меня... Сделаю любое фото лучше всех... Пишите Zerocool.90@mail.ru


Вот тут http://memblog.ru/ женщина рисует в паинте целые картины, ты сможешь нарисовать лучше неё? :)

----------


## kalinov

> Помогите!!! Устанавливаю себе Corel X3 и вот какая проблема - кряк на него есть, все делаю по его инструкциям, код активации сгенерил, но эта зараза требует какой-то ключ, про который ничего нигде не написано, а без ключа он нехочет регистрироваться. Как обойти этот ключ?


Открываешь кряк, потом запускаешь инсталятор, во время установки программа выдаст тебе инсталяционный код, вносишь его в кейген, доводишь установку до конца, далее активировать по телефону или факсу, и там собственно прописываешь сгенеренный код. Вот и все. Удачи!

----------


## Peredoz

Главное, не забыть инет отключить на время установки :)

----------

